# is this a wart ?



## cook (Dec 19, 2010)

boxers ear has this..been there a while, doesnt seem to bother him..
making sure it wasnt anything


----------



## state159 (Dec 19, 2010)

It sure looks like a wart to me. If cut, an ear will bleed like a stuck pig. Removal may be a job for the vet.


----------



## cook (Dec 19, 2010)

should I have it removed?   he don't seem to mine you messing with it.


----------



## bkl021475 (Dec 19, 2010)

That's a good looking dog, I would remove it just for appearance, but I would want to cut it off everytime I looked at it. Probably harmless though


----------



## cook (Dec 19, 2010)

I thought it was a pimple when I first found it


----------



## gawhitetail (Jan 18, 2011)

My boss' lab has one of those.  Vet said that it is a virus and is contageous.  Being treated and cannot associate with other dogs for 90 days.


----------



## Badgirl101 (Jan 18, 2011)

My lab had something that looked like that just beside his lip. 
I went to the vet and they gave me stuff to put on it, finally it went away.


----------



## cook (Jan 22, 2011)

ya'll are more than welcome to come treat it
5 other dogs I have, show no signs of this


----------

